# Need guidance with DIY Ebike controller with bluetooth



## Sigamabond (Jan 15, 2019)

Is anyone able to give some assistance with the wiring of the items below? I have a 24 v controller and a 48 v 2A battery Theres a link to them all:

Electric Bike 48v 50 A 1000w controller with bluetooth

http://www.mxcontroller.com/product/bluetooth-programmable-48v-72v-50a-brushless-dc-motor-controller

Light switch for left and right turn signal

https://m.banggood.com/Motorcycle-ATV-Bike-Scooter-Offroad-78-Switch-p-948027.html?rmmds=myorders

48 v throttle with voltmeter

https://m.banggood.com/Thumb-Thrott...Voltage-Display-p-1363765.html?rmmds=myorders

Front light

https://m.banggood.com/9-85V-1500lm...ight-Black-IP65-p-1203692.html?rmmds=myorders

Rear light with running, high , left, and right light

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01G1J7Z9W?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_pd_title


----------

